#  Vorstellungen >   und noch ne neue >

## Schlumpfine

hallo 
ich bin conny, 38 jahre alt und "nichtmediziener"  :Smiley:  
ich bin chronisch krank, habe fibromyalgie.   _Es handelt sich um eine chronische Schmerzkrankheit mit Symptomen des Gelenk- bzw. Bewegungsapparates: Schmerzen in allen Körperbereichen, insbesondere bei Belastung, allgemeine Schwäche, Konzentrationsstörung, Schlafstörung, chronische Erschöpfung tiefgreifende Funktionsstörungen, erheblich verringerte geistige und körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit können Symptome sein. Körperliche, geistige, aber auch emotionale Belastungen erfordern unnatürlich lange Erholungsphasen. 
Organ- und Gewebeschäden sind bisher nicht nachweisbar, obwohl massive Störungen in der Funktion der inneren Organe auftreten können, insbesondere zu Beginn der Erkrankung. Die Fibromyalgie kann plötzlich auftreten, nach einer grippeähnlichen Erkrankung oder schleichend. 
Die Krankheit verläuft häufig in Wellen und Schüben und befällt in diesen typischerweise unterschiedliche Körperbereiche. Die einzelnen Schübe und akuten Phasen folgen keinem bestimmten Muster und sind deshalb nur schwer vorherzusehen, jedoch treten sie besonders häufig nach akuten Infektionskrankheiten auf (Grippe, Lungenentzündung o. ä.). 
Zu einer krankheitsbedingten Zerstörung der Knochen - wie etwa bei einer rheumatoiden Arthritis - kommt es durch die Fibromyalgie selbst in der Regel nicht, jedoch kann die teilweise massive Bewegungseinschränkung zu Kapselschrumpfungen und anderen irreparablen Folgen im Gelenkapparat führen; dies ist allerdings selten._ 
das nur zur erklärung für andere "nichtmediziener". aber bei dem, was ich schon erlebt habe, glaube ich, daß auch vielen medizienern die fibromyalgie etwas fremdes ist.  :Huh?:  
jedenfalls finde ich es schön, ein forum gefunden zu haben, in dem sich mediziener und nichtmediziener austauschen und vielleicht auch etwas lernen wollen. 
freue mich auf regen info- austausch und vielleicht auch kontakt mit anderen betroffenen. 
die conny

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo und herzlich willkommen in unserer netten kleinen Runde Conny  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Ich hoffe du fühlst dich bei uns wohl. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo 
und herzlich willkommen heir im Forum... 
Lg Küken

----------


## Dia

Hallo Conny! 
Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen in dieser netten Runde! Hier ist es sehr interessant und themenreich! 
LG Dia!  :Cheesy:

----------


## Obelix1962

Hy, 
auch ich bin Neu in dieser Runde  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu Obelix1962  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Auch an dich ein herzliches willkommen hier im Forum  :rainbow1:  
Wünsche dir viel Spass in unserer netten kleinen Runde

----------


## Obelix1962

Auch Dir ein Herzliches Hallole aus dem Schwabenland 
Gruß
Obelix  :heart:   :heart:   :hearts_mouth:   :hearts_mouth:

----------


## Küken

Halli hallo  :nice_day_cut:  
Herzlich willkommen, obelix...  
Lg Küken

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Conny und Obelix1962 
willkommen hier im Forum  [img width=317 height=111]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/knuffz.gif[/img]
und äbbaso grüßle ausm Schwobaländle 
dr´ Patientenschubser

----------


## Markus80

to conny and obelix1962 
auch von mir ein herzliches hallo und willkommen. 
Markus

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Conny und Obelix,  
ich möchte euch auch herzlich bei uns begrüßen und freue mich auf die wachsende Runde hier!

----------


## Obelix1962

Dem Sender sei Dank  :congratulations_2b_cut: cut:
er werde nicht krank,  :hurt: 
er tut was für's Netz  :b_shake:   :c_love_puter4:   :a_hit: 
und das ist koi Scherz  :bravo_2_cut:   :wee_hee_cut:   :x_hello_3_cut:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## anonymi

Hi Conny 
ich habe auch Fibromyalgie. Wie gehts dir damit? Was für medikamente nimmst du? Hast du auch Schübe? wie oft und wie lange etwa? 
ich nehem Trimipramin(ein Antideressiva dass in geringen dosen schmerzlindernd ist) und verschiedene Schmerzmedis nach bedarf. Zwischen den Schüben geht es mir immer recht gut dann kommts auch mal vor dass ich schmerzfrei bin. Alle 3-4 Wochen habe ich einen Schub der zwischen 2 tagen und 3 wochen andauert.

----------

